# Wanted 81/82 Schwinn Sidewinder



## Jackpop (Aug 19, 2018)

Looking for clean original Schwinn Sidewinder 5 or 10 speed.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 19, 2018)

https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/d/schwinn-26-inch-sidewinder/6671395629.html


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 19, 2018)

Schwinn499 said:


> https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/d/schwinn-26-inch-sidewinder/6671395629.html




That's a lot a peso's for a single speed freewheel. I knew these came in 5 and 10 speeds, but haven't seen a single speed until now.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 19, 2018)

Ahh, didnt know a single existed. I didn't even look, just saw the ad and posted the link.


----------



## pkh1974 (Aug 21, 2018)

https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/bik/d/schwinn-sidewinder-hybrid/6674441666.html


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 2, 2018)

*Bump*


What we have here...........................is a failure to communicate.  Wow weeeee! I can't bend over that far.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=202412163942


----------



## Jackpop (Sep 4, 2018)

Hey Gary, craziest thing I’ve seen in a while.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 4, 2018)

Jim Burkhardt said:


> Hey Gary, craziest thing I’ve seen in a while.




And that's the reduced price from previous listings of $2450.00! Maybe sometime in 2019 it might have a price that will only choke a buyer.


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 5, 2018)

Jim,talk to Jae Escoto,on Facebook. He just picked up a 1981 model.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mnelson294 (Sep 10, 2018)

$2500        






image 1 of 6
<
>


----------



## Jackpop (Sep 12, 2018)

That looks like a nice bike but wayyyy out of my price range.


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 19, 2018)

Finally have some pix


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 13, 2019)

How about a 3 speed? Cant seem to find any reference to one. I just bought one, December 1980 serial number.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackpop (Mar 14, 2019)

Can you send me some pictures please? I’ve never seen one either.Thank you Jim


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 14, 2019)

Jim Burkhardt said:


> Can you send me some pictures please? I’ve never seen one either.Thank you Jim



Just posted in vintage BMX on the forum.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 14, 2019)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=149052&share_fid=43298&share_type=t

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackpop (Mar 14, 2019)

That thing is cool. How's it shift? How much?


----------

